# Greatly Discouraged



## LeeJUk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm just feeling extremely bad today. This is the 3rd time I've failed my driving test and even though I know I can do it and my instructor sees no problem and can teach me literally no more, whenever it comes to the day I do the test I always do something wrong.

I find myself becoming pessimistic, I think I'm gonna hit this brick wall and never gonna get past it and I mean it costs a lot of money to re-sit tests in this country and have driving lessons and my parents bought me a car for christmas and its so frustrating 3 months later still not able to drive it.

What should be my view and response to this as a Christian? How do I counter pessimism. Not only do I think this way about the test, I mean I feel like everything is going to go wrong, i think the church of Scotland selection school isn't gonna accept me, the theological college are either going to reject me or I'm not gonna be able to afford accomodation, my church is never going to change from its spiritual deadness and I'm never gonna find a girl to ask out and marry.

I know all of the above is classic pessimism and even unbelief, but I don't know how I should be approaching this as a Christian properly. Advice anyone?


----------



## LeeD (Mar 15, 2010)

*Philippians 4:6-7* Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

*In times like you describe, I try to ask myself:* What is the Lord trying to teach you here?

I will pray that your faith be increased, your prayer life strengthened, and that your be made straight. 
*
Section of a letter from John Newton to his wife (thought this might encourage you as well):*

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The great lesson we have to learn[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] is to love and trust the Lord Jesus. We are slow students, but He can teach us effectually. Without Him, the very best of this life is insipid. His presence can make the worst things supportable. He can forgive sin, impart grace, subdue corruption, silence unbelief, make us strong in our weakness, and do more than we can either ask or think!

And what He does, He does freely, without money and without price! A humble spirit, sincere faith, heart-felt repentance, and every other grace and virtue are all His gifts, which He bestows freely on the unworthy. We have nothing, deserve nothing, and can do nothing; but He is mighty to both save and to preserve all who come to Him in sincere faith and love. 

May we grow daily in the knowledge of His grace and views of His excellency. He will surely, though gradually, make Himself known to the heart that sincerely seeks Him. Everything else is vain, uncertain and changeable.

* "Let us fix our eyes on Jesus--the author and perfecter of our faith!" Hebrews 12:2*[/FONT]_


----------



## JennyG (Mar 15, 2010)

Praying for you, LeeJ
LeeD's is good advice. Sometimes these things just overwhelm us for a time, but spiritually you will come out stronger


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

Lee J., the fact that you are having frustrations in life goes to show that you are human. It happens to us all, so please don't think you are alone in this. The reason we get frustrated when things don't go the way we think they should tells a lot about our heart. Basically, we create these idols in our heart. We want to be God and be in control of everything. Calvin said our hearts are idol factories. But here is the obvious reality - we are most certainly not God and we are not in control. I would encourage you to meditate on this fact when you experience setbacks and instead of getting down, offer up praises to our great and merciful God that He is sovereign over all and He has you in His hand. He is ordering your steps and you can trust that He is directing your life so that He will be glorified. Remember, you don't want to be happy in life, you want to be learn to be content and to be made holy.


----------



## jrdnoland (Mar 15, 2010)

LeeJUk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm just feeling extremely bad today. This is the 3rd time I've failed my driving test and even though I know I can do it and my instructor sees no problem and can teach me literally no more, whenever it comes to the day I do the test I always do something wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Lee - we have all been where you are, we all fail at times, we all get discouraged at times. The best advice I can give you is to stay in the Word and to practice. Have someone who is licensed let you drive more, drive until you can literally do it in your sleep. 

The same applies to the Word, stay in it, keep reading, keep praying, keep meditating. Keep your eye on the prize of being with God. Let every thing you do be because it pleases Him, no other reason will suffice. 

Whatever happens always remember that God is in control, everything that happens to you He will use for good, even if it seems senseless and bad to you, He will use it for your good so that you can bring Glory to Him.

You are NOT alone!


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 16, 2010)

Lee, I tend to simply lose ability to think in the face of pressure (timed tests, tornados, etc: one memorable day when a tree was hurled up by the wind and dropped on our rocking trailer I spent the time humming an idle hymn and hunting through the house for my hairbrush -- think what wind that strong could do to my hair !  so understand your frustration re: the driving test, and will pray for you. I wish I had better advice but I've not yet learned to manage my own mind under pressure.

RE: pessimism/despair though, it helps me to remember that my way is determined by God's steadfast love and His faithfulness. As we seek Him first, He has promised to establish our steps and give us a future and a hope. Hang onto His promises; they cannot fail, though we so often do; the promises we inherit in Christ, not our own failures, are our future.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 16, 2010)

Are you under exam stress too at the moment, Lee? It's almost that time of year.
And you've got a grumbling civil war at home; and you've been trying your hardest to get through your driving test. 
It's not so surprising you feel down. Try and cut yourself more slack, as well as following all the good Biblical advice!


----------

